# Anyone thinking about doing Amazon Flex?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

This seems to be Uber for Amazon packages.

https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/amazon-flex-workers/563444

If a Uberer could multiplex a human and an Amazon package concurrently, it would be a good net rate.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is this new for you? I've been doing it for years


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Is this new for you? I've been doing it for years


I miss flex. There are also companies that subcontract flex drivers and pay 14-18 in some areas. The trade off is using their company vans and set schedule, never have to fight for blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> If a Uberer could multiplex a human and an Amazon package concurrently, it would be a good net rate.


It's against Amazon's TOS.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> I miss flex. There are also companies that subcontract flex drivers and pay 14-18 in some areas. The trade off is using their company vans and set schedule, never have to fight for blocks.


How can they harbor so much block ... are they even legal? Or this said company uses Bots !


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

MykUberBoy said:


> How can they harbor so much block ... are they even legal? Or this said company uses Bots !


Those are all DSP (Delivery Service Providers) contracted by Amazon. The do the bulk of the deliveries for Amazon. They don't need blocks. Each driver has an assigned route that is slated for 8-10 hours of delivery. And they drive a white van.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> This seems to be Uber for Amazon packages.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/amazon-flex-workers/563444
> 
> If a Uberer could multiplex a human and an Amazon package concurrently, it would be a good net rate.


You're better off just delivering all your Amazon packages ASAP then getting on UE. I always wind up finishing my blocks at least an hour early


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Those are all DSP (Delivery Service Providers) contracted by Amazon. The do the bulk of the deliveries for Amazon. They don't need blocks. Each driver has an assigned route that is slated for 8-10 hours of delivery. And they drive a white van.


I wonder if they provide health care like a regular employee?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

MykUberBoy said:


> I wonder if they provide health care like a regular employee?


They do, but they aren't required to until they hit the minimum employee number. But most of the DSPs have several stations they deliver from so the point is mostly moot. Some have 401k after certain number of days of employment.


----------

